# Northern Ireland RS Owners Club



## SEANG (Apr 7, 2006)

Northern Ireland RS Owners Club Regional Day Sponsored By Lindsay Ford

Saturday May 3rd Bank Holiday Weekend
The McKEE Arena Bangor sea front Co.Down.

The N.I.R.S.O.C are pleased to announce the details of their Regional Day as follows.

The show as detailed above is for the first time ever over here a Full RS Owners Club Concourse Log Book event where hopefully we will see some of Concourse owners and RS car owners from across the water in attendance.
In order to enter the Log Book Event you must be a member of the main RSOC and have applied for a Log Book through them.
In order to enter National Day Concourse you must attend two events and hopefully this and the Southern Show later in the year will then encourage members from over here to attend Donnington in August and show their cars.
Trophies will be awarded in the various classes as laid out by the main R.S.O.C and the cars will be judged according to their criteria.

We will also be having our own Regional Day where our members can also show their cars although these will be judged separately from the above and have trophies awarded in their various classes.

The Northern Ireland Capri Club will also be in attendance with a display of their cars and trophies will be awarded in this class

Non RS cars particularly Fords are most welcome but all cars of interest are invited to attend where trophies will also be awarded

The main car park where the Concourse cars and RS cars will be shown will be closed to cars after 11.00 o'clock NO cars will be permitted to enter after this time and a barrier will be erected.

Any one arriving after this will directed to the second smaller car park attached to the main one.

Only fully paid up members of the NIRSOC will have their cars judged and have trophies awarded as part of our Regional Display you can join/rejoin on the day of the show.

Entry to the show will be £5 per car where the proceeds of the Day will be donated to Cancer Research.
Concourse entrants are exempt from the entry fee.

A Raffle Draw with various prizes will also be held

If you require any further information please contact any one of the the following.

Sean Gray 07733395780
Peter Maxwell 07809446081
Frank McPolin 07968222361
Steven Partridge 07802652648
Paul McCormick 07925626060
Alan Gourley 07929723894


Hope to see you here

Cheers Sean.............


----------



## matty_corsa (Dec 19, 2006)

will be there in the cossy!


----------

